# 08 Altima Third Brake Light Removal



## Altimatm (Nov 19, 2007)

Recently purchased a 2008 Altima and plan on getting the windows tinted in two days. Because I also plan on adding a factory rear spoiler with LED brake light I woul dlike to remove the one from teh rear package tray. I only glaned at it but I didn't see any fasteners on it, or below it from the trunk. 

Does anyone know how to remove it?


----------



## QR25DE175 (Dec 24, 2007)

i dont know how to move it. but i know the dealer wil remove it when installing the spoiler, and he will put some kind of plate to replace it


----------



## Altimatm (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't plan on having a stealership install it. Bought it online for $110 shipped and don't plan on paying $500 for an hours worth of work. Thanks though.


----------



## Altimatm (Nov 19, 2007)

Figured it out. 
Push it towards the glass, push down on the package tray and you're done.
No need to waste time and money at a stealership.

Nobody touches my vehicles but me. 
The only time I will let them work on it is if it's a pricey warranty job and I'm not paying a nickel.


----------



## rabaker07 (Jun 29, 2008)

Now that you have the third brake light out, what remains? A gaping hole? Nissan says they don't sell covers for the 2007s-2008s. I just had the spoiler installed (for free by dealer), and am wondering if I'll have to make my own ghetto cover when I remove the third.


----------

